

Continuous Integration Servers: Should you self-host or rely on SaaS? - mmarguth
https://blog.rainforestqa.com/2014-08-08-hosted-vs-self-hosted-ci/?2

======
smathieu
I'm the author of this post. Happy to answer any questions you might have :)

~~~
benologist
How many shills do you guys have on HN? :)

